# Ride - der Eisbär (Wintermarathon) Erfahrungen?



## ]:-> (15. November 2008)

HI,

bin grad durch Zufall drauf gestoßen:
http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/index.html
Marathon im Winter am Main.

War jemand von euch schonmal dabei und kann ein wenig berichten?
Klingt eingentlich ganz spassig wobei die Strecke wohl ehen nach einem Cyclocrosser ruft 

Würd' mich über ein paar Berichte freuen.
gruß


----------



## Hebus (15. November 2008)

Jo, war schon 2x dabei. Ist ein netter Spass. Der Typ, der das veranstaltet, ist ein bissel durchgeknallt, aber sehr witzig. Da das ganze nicht als Rennen gedacht ist, faehrt man am besten zusammen und quatscht ein bissel. Es eher als nette Ausfahrt gedacht. Die Strecke ist auch nicht technisch anspruchsvoll - nur wenns friert  Wie auch immer, die Verpflegung an der Strecke ist genial. Zwischendurch wird an einer Huette halt gemacht, wo richtig Futter aufgefahren wird und wo man sich auch rein setzten kann. Alles sehr lecker. Im "Ziel" kann man sein Radel putzten lassen, wofuer die aber nen Euro haben wollen.  Das ganze ist dann in einer Sporthalle mit ausreichend Duschen. In der Sporthalle selbst sind dann Bierbaenke aufgebaut und es gibt mehr lecker Futter und eine Tombula.
Also als Gruppenausflug ist das ganze echt lustig.
Am besten das Auto bei der Sporthalle parken und dann zu dem Startpunkt radeln. Ist nicht so weit. Der Start ist in der Stadt, da siehts mit parken schlecht aus.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (15. November 2008)

> Da das ganze nicht als Rennen gedacht ist, faehrt man am besten zusammen und quatscht ein bissel. Es eher als nette Ausfahrt gedacht. Die Strecke ist auch nicht technisch anspruchsvoll - nur wenns friert  Wie auch immer, die Verpflegung an der Strecke ist genial.


ahso, gut zu wissen, klang schon danach mit "Kontrolle an den Verpflegungsstationen" etc. 

Ja wenn das so ist, gemeinsame schnelle Runde mit guter Verpflegung und netten Leuten klingt super. Dann wühl ich mitm Cyclocrosser mal wieder ein bissl im Dreck - macht sooo viel Spass .

Kannst du irgendeine Runde speziell empfehlen und sind's wirklich nur feste Wege (weil da was von Trekkingrädern stand  )

danke


----------



## CrossTec (15. November 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> Jo, war schon 2x dabei. Ist ein netter Spass. Der Typ, der das veranstaltet, ist ein bissel durchgeknallt, aber sehr witzig. Da das ganze nicht als Rennen gedacht ist, faehrt man am besten zusammen und quatscht ein bissel. Es eher als nette Ausfahrt gedacht. Die Strecke ist auch nicht technisch anspruchsvoll - nur wenns friert  Wie auch immer, die Verpflegung an der Strecke ist genial. Zwischendurch wird an einer Huette halt gemacht, wo richtig Futter aufgefahren wird und wo man sich auch rein setzten kann. Alles sehr lecker. Im "Ziel" kann man sein Radel putzten lassen, wofuer die aber nen Euro haben wollen.  Das ganze ist dann in einer Sporthalle mit ausreichend Duschen. In der Sporthalle selbst sind dann Bierbaenke aufgebaut und es gibt mehr lecker Futter und eine Tombula.
> Also als Gruppenausflug ist das ganze echt lustig.
> Am besten das Auto bei der Sporthalle parken und dann zu dem Startpunkt radeln. Ist nicht so weit. Der Start ist in der Stadt, da siehts mit parken schlecht aus.
> 
> Gruss


Volle Zustimmung! Vor allem den Tipp mit dem Parken solltest du beherzigen. Beim Abholen der Startunterlagen den  fürs Radputzen gleich bezahlen, ohne Bon kein Putzen!
Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei gewesen. Ich kam aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus, mit was sich die Leute bei Temperaturen um 0°, starkem Wind und Regen so alles auf die Strecke wagen. Da war von Jeans über Jogginghosen, bis zum Lenkerkörbchen alles dabei!
Wenn du "ambitioniert" fahren willst, dann fahr die lange Strecke mit dem Crosser! Da kannst du ne Stunde früher starten, und gehst den "Kaffeefahrt-Touristikern" (wie mir) aus dem Weg.
Hoffentlich haben wir im Januar besseres Wetter als dieses Jahr!


----------



## montero (15. November 2008)

Ich plane auch schon seit einiger Zeit dort mit zu fahren. Dieses Jahr ist der Termin leider mit meinem Skiurlaub kollidiert aber 2009 bin ich auch mit am Start.
Schön zu hören, dass dieses "Rennen" dort so locker genommen wird, da es meine erstes öffentliches MTB-Event ist. Da freu ich mich doch schonmal auf ne schöne lange Tour und gutes Essen...


----------



## Hebus (16. November 2008)

Das letzte mal bin ich ein Stueck mit jemandem gefahren, der mit einem alten Militaerfahrrad von 1940 (?) unterwegs war. Also: solang es zwei Raeder hat, kannst du mit fast allem auf der Strecke fahren. 
Ich bin das letzte mal die 60km (?) gefahren, das war so von der Laenge ganz nett und bei dem scheiss Wetter hats mir dann auch gereicht. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich mit kleinem Gang und viel Kraft bergab (!) getreten habe und trotzdem nicht schneller als 15km/h war, weil der Gegenwind so heftig war... Hoffentlich haben wir diesmal mehr Glueck mit dem Wetter!


----------



## ]:-> (16. November 2008)

Perfekt, bin auf der 65er Strecke dabei - hofftl. treff' ich ein paar von euch !
Danke für die Tipps, das mit dem Parken werde ich beherzigen


----------



## Cecil974 (16. November 2008)

Das ist ja bestimmt echt ne lustige Sache. Prima um den langen Winter zu überbrücken. Denke da sind wir bestimmt auch dabei


----------



## flocu (16. November 2008)

Also 35EUR für ne CTF ist scho krass teuer oder?
Manche Marathons kosten ja nur 20EUR


----------



## Hebus (17. November 2008)

Wenn du Voranmeldung machst, dann bekommst du eine Regenjacke/Pulli/was-auch-immer dazu. Dafuer zahlt man natuerlich. Bei Nachmeldung faellt das weg.


----------



## Bautiger (17. November 2008)

hallo

das meiste haben ja meine vorposter schon geschrieben so von wegen anspruch technik und so weiter.
bin nextes jahr das dritte mal dabei ,auf der 99 er strecke,den euro fürs bike putzen gibts nich mehr is wieder umsonst 
is ne nette trainingseinheit für den winter 
dieses jahr sind auch zwei vom simplon texpa team mitgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo-Escobar (20. November 2008)

Abend miteinander! 

Ich war die letzten Male als Mitverantwortlicher bei der Veranstaltung dabei-nachdem ich seit April nicht mehr bei einem der zwei Veranstalter (fa.Freitag-GmbH/Bikeshop in Kitzingen) arbeite, bin ich jetzt als Aussteller dabei (Haibike) 
Ein paar Infos kann ich Euch aber schon jetzt geben, bin ja im Kontakt mit den Jungs:
1. Es gibt eine etwas anspruchvollere Strecke mit mehr Trails (hat lange gedauert-hauptsächlich wegen Zusage der zuständigen Ortschaften)
2. Für die Anmeldegebühr gibt es wieder ein Goodie - logo, das kostet Geld (im letzten Jahr eine wirklich gute Jacke) Die Veranstaltung (ja, ich weiss das!) hat keinen Gewinn gebracht-wer also von Euch denkt, wir haben uns davon schnelle Autos und teure Frauen geleistet, irrt! Es kostet viel Kohle, 500 Leute zu versorgen, geschweige denn, dass (auch wenn man es nicht sieht) sehr viele Leute im Hintergrund geholfen haben. 
3. Bitte nutzt die Voranmeldung - ich weiss aus Erfahrung, dass der Stress für alle Beteiligten dann nicht so gross ist. Jeder bekommt sein Geschenk, alle sind versorgt und es geht schneller. Die Ausrede mit dem Wetter ist alt - wer im Januar auf einen Marathon fahren möchte, sollte keinen Sonnenbrand erwarten? Kalt isses auf jeden!!!

Ich beantworte gerne Fragen - schreibt mir am besten per Mail:
[email protected] 

ansonsten bin ich zugegen-ihr findet mich im Haibike Truck! 

Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und Alles Gute für 2009!

See you in Jan!

Ride on!
Tommy


----------



## montero (21. November 2008)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Marathondistanz eine Verlängerung der Profistrecke ist? Also sind beide Routen vom Terrain her identisch und ich fahre beim Marathon lediglich noch eine Schleife?


----------



## ]:-> (21. November 2008)

ui, auf der HP wurde aktualisiert, die Profi hat jetzt 75 km bekommen

@montero: ja so sehe ich das, du hast die selbe Strecke wie die Profi, jedoch ein Stück mehr


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

so bin dieses jahr auch dabei, habe es endlich mal geschaft mich anzumelden (Profistrecke) . 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## muellema (1. Januar 2009)

Bin auch auf der Profistrecke dabei.

Bin mal gespannt wie das wird. Ist mein erstes Rennen. Ankommen zählt und in vorherigen Posts wurde ja häufig geschrieben, dass es mehr um die gemeinsame Fahrt als um das Rennen geht.


----------



## Anto (2. Januar 2009)

Eine Zeitmessung wird nicht vorgenommen, ist also kein Wettbewerb/ Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (5. Januar 2009)

Wie schaut es bei euch aus? Montiert ihr Spikes?
Oder reichen normale Reifen?


----------



## muellema (5. Januar 2009)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei euch aus? Montiert ihr Spikes?
> Oder reichen normale Reifen?



werde vorne und hinten mit NN starten.


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2009)

hallo

ich lass ersma meine rocket ron drauf ,nehm aber meine spikes mit.
letztes mal gabs am anfang blitzeis da hätt ich mir spikes gewünscht
von der strecke her würd ja ein furios fred reichen


----------



## Michi83 (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

bin auch dabei. Profi Strecke.
Hoffe meine normale Bereifung am MTB reicht aus. Hab den Schwalbe Racing Ralph in 2.1.

Mfg
Michi


----------



## bikerbiker (6. Januar 2009)

Jo, bin auch dabei. Bei den aktuellen Temparaturen wirds bestimmt ganz schön frostig. Es hat auf jeden Fall nicht wärmer gemeldet...


----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2009)

hallo

dem wetterbericht nach wirds wohl tagsüber gehen: http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=1572a0346ce6ea14700cce18f314a576
aber kräht der hahn auf dem mist ändert sichs wetter oder bleibt wie isch 
in diesem sinne lasse mer uns überrasche.


----------



## Michi83 (6. Januar 2009)

will mal hoffenn, dass meine neuen Überschuhe noch kommen.

mfg
Michi


----------



## Bautiger (9. Januar 2009)

hallo

so bike ist gecheckt ,spikes aufgezogen den neuesten bilder nach wird das bestimmt interresant,morgen ist anreise 
allen teilnehmern aus dem forum viel spass (sturzfrei)


----------



## Michi83 (9. Januar 2009)

hallo,

bilder sehen nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## CrossTec (9. Januar 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> so bike ist gecheckt ,spikes aufgezogen den neuesten bilder nach wird das bestimmt interresant,morgen ist anreise
> allen teilnehmern aus dem forum viel spass (sturzfrei)



Danke, dir auch!
Auf die Spikes werde ich verzichten. Bin allerdings am überlegen, ob ich auf die 50km Strecke downgrade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (9. Januar 2009)

hallo

@crosstec wie downgraden  von welcher strecke denn ?


----------



## CrossTec (9. Januar 2009)

Ich habe für die 75er (Profi ) gemeldet. Aber das wird ne Schinderei bei Kälte und Schnee.


----------



## Michi83 (9. Januar 2009)

hallo,

wird nicht geschwächelt. 
Aber hab mir mal die Strecke angeschaut, könnte man evt. ein wenig zwischendurch abkürzen


----------



## CrossTec (9. Januar 2009)

Das entscheide ich kurzfristig am Sonntag. Aber abkürzen ist nicht! Wenn ich um 09.00 Uhr starte,dann zieh ich die 75km auch durch.


----------



## Bautiger (9. Januar 2009)

hallo

ebens


----------



## muellema (10. Januar 2009)

das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist die bachdurchquerung 

bei dem wetter kann das kalt werden


----------



## Michi83 (10. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ja die Bachdurchquerung. Die macht mir auch weng Sorgen. Vorallem wenn man evt. ausrutscht.
Anhand der Bilder schätze ich den Bach auf vielleicht 10 - 20 cm tief und so ca. 3 m breit.


----------



## c_sickinger (10. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Anhand der Bilder schätze ich den Bach auf vielleicht 10 - 20 cm tief und so ca. 3 m breit.



Wie, wo, was? Gibt es irgendwelche Bilder im Netz von der Strecke?


----------



## Michi83 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

auf der Seite ganz unten findest du ein paar aktuelle Bilder von der Strecke.
http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/html/die_news_2009.html

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerbiker (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hab heut mal mit dem Veranstalter geredet. Die Bachdurchquerung ist halb so wild. Geht sehr seicht rein und ist auch nicht tief, ca. 10cm. Vorsicht ist auf den Fahrspuren der Autos geboten, die sind sehr glatt..


----------



## Michi83 (10. Januar 2009)

Hab mir schöne dicke Maxxis Swampthing in 2.35 drauf gemacht.
Tritt sich zwar schwerer, aber Grip ist da.


----------



## c_sickinger (11. Januar 2009)

Wo war den jetzt die Bachdurchquerung? Bin die 75km-Runde gefahren und da war weit und breit kein Bach im weg.


----------



## Spätzlesbiker (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Eisbären! Seit Ihr alle schon wieder aufgetaut?
Wie ist es euch so ergangen?
Ich bin die 100er Strecke komplett gefahren, und muss sagen das war mal ne Schinderei aber schön,oder?
Die Marathonschleife hatte es ganz schön in sich. Jeden Meter Trail musste
man sich erkämpfen, da rollte nichts.
An dieser Stelle super Lob für die ganzen Helfer die sich für uns den A.... abgefroren haben. Super Veranstaltung!
Gruss aus dem Schwobaland.


----------



## olli99 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich fands heut richtig geil. Super Schnee, schönes Wetter, die bachdurquerung ist mir auf der 75er aber auch nicht bewusst aufgefallen.
Ich find nur, dass der Preis von 29Euro dann doch etwas viel ist, ansonsten Top Veranstaltung.


----------



## Michi83 (11. Januar 2009)

*Geil wars!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (11. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> *Geil wars!! *



Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen!


----------



## derfati (11. Januar 2009)

Jau, war eine feine Veranstaltung!

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!


----------



## muellema (12. Januar 2009)

War super auch wenn es mit dem Schnee schon superhart war.

Gabs die Bachdurchquerung nur auf der 100er Strecke?


----------



## Spätzlesbiker (12. Januar 2009)

"Gabs die Bachdurchquerung nur auf der 100er Strecke?"

Yoop.Trails+Bach gabs nur auf der 100er Zusatzschleife.
Sonst wars ja nur Feldweg/Radweg/Forstautobahnrally.


----------



## muellema (12. Januar 2009)

sehr schade...
gibts schon irgendwo bilder?


----------



## Michi83 (12. Januar 2009)

hallo,

hab bisher nur das gefunden:
http://www.mainpost.de/_/tools/diaview.html?_CMTREE=34368&_CMBILD=1978928#1978928

gruß


----------



## Pablo-Escobar (12. Januar 2009)

Werd mal ein paar Bilder bei flickr reinsetzen, gebt mir noch einen Tag Zeit, muß ja auch noch was arbeiten...

Im Namen der Veranstalter vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer! War wieder super und hat viel Spass gemacht!

Für die Interessierten: Schaut auf die Eisbär-homepage, es gibt im Sommer ja noch mehr Veranstaltungen! Lohnt sich!

Bilder wirds sicherlich wieder vom Dieter Göpfert (Veranstalter) geben - wie das funktioniert, müsst Ihr in selber fragen-steht ja dann auch auf der Eisbär-HP.

So long und danke für Euer Erscheinen!
Tommy @ Winora-Group/Haibike


----------



## Steevens91 (13. Januar 2009)

Mir hats auch gefallen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Januar 2009)

Mir auch


----------



## c_sickinger (18. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall eine witzige Veranstaltung. Das war aber auch kalt - meine Güte. Zwei Kritikpunkte meinerseits:

(1) Ich fand die Strecke teils schwer zu finden. Hab mich 2x verfahren. Das erste mal guckte mich ein Streckenposten nur freundlich an, anstatt nach links zu weisen, wo die Strecke lang führte. Ein weiteres mal fragte ich das Rote Kreuz nach der Route. 2x wäre ich fast an einem Abzweig vorbei gefahren. An eine Stelle kann ich mich erinnern (ziemlich am Ende in einem Ort), da zeigte ein Wegweiser links und etwa 20m weiter einer geradeaus (???). Also das könnte man ggf. besser machen, aber was soll's, geht ja um nix.

(2) Ich find's schade, dass es keine Zeitwertung gibt. Wieso fährt man eigentlich mit einer Startnummer? Is' schon klar, dass es eben kein 'echtes' Rennen sein soll. Ich persönlich fände es trotzdem lustiger. Wenn schon, denn schon ...

Gruß, der Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex151189 (19. Januar 2009)

hey
ich bin mitgefahren aber erstmal die kleine runde mit 50km war aber voll okey weil wir eisige temperaturen hatten ca -9°C sagt man zu uns das es ist und wir hatten größtenteils der strecke 5-8cm schnee und wenig fahrspuren also hieß es wühlen war aber trotzdem sehr spaßig und die verpflegung war top!

cya alex


----------



## CrossTec (26. Januar 2009)

Die Bilder sind online!

Leider im Miniformat......


----------



## Alex151189 (26. Januar 2009)

ja für 12 EURO bekommt man die dvd ein wenig überteuert finde ich und ma weis netma ob ma selber drauf ist

und die größe auf der hp is total schlecht man erkenn sehr wenig


----------

